# Hello All,



## roundman8499 (Sep 5, 2013)

My name is Bob,

I am a newbee, to this forum also. Been in the bee business well over........3 months! Anyway, I joined to ask a couple questions I don't seem to be able to get answered otherwise and was hoping I might get them here.

My bees are the Wright Bees, as they were extracted from Wright Tire Shop up here in the foothills of California. So, the Wright bees and they seem to be doing good.

I belong to the Sierra Foothill Bee Keepers Association and have read several books and watched videos regarding Bees and what is involved. My interests are as a hobbyist.....for pollination of my fruit trees and garden.

So, I look forward to asking my questions very soon.

Thank you,:thumbsup:


----------



## sheepdog (May 3, 2011)

welcome


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Bob!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome from Down here in the bay area.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome....


----------

